# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Liquidazione e Fallimento di SRL

## curealte

Buongiorno, 
sono liquidatore e socio di una srl in liquidazione dal 2003 
la situazione residua e' la seguente: 
circa  40.000 di debiti vs erario 
non ci sono possibilita' di ulteriori entrate in quanto i potenziali crediti sono stati portati fino a decreto ingiuntivo ma non hanno prodotto niente. 
e' sempre stato redatto il bilancio di liquidazione. 
vorrei un suggerimento su come poter chiudere la liquidazione quanto prima 
da aprile 2009, a peggiorare la situazione, sono senza commercialista e quindi non so bene come gestire la presentazione del prossimo bilancio  
la legge sul fallimento prevede almeno  200.000 cifra da cui siamo molto lontani, ma allo stesso tempo sono logorato da questa situazione che si trascina e non si chiude mai ! 
potete darmi delle indicazioni ??
grazie mille per ogni indicazione che potrete darmi,   :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## curealte

dopo piu' di 10 giorni dal post e 60 visitatori, nessuno degli esperti commercialisti del forum ha un suggerimento su cosa poter fare ?? 
si tratta di una situazione senza risoluzione ? 
grazie,

----------


## mazzanti

Ci provo io.
Se la società non ha i parametri per fallire, può esporre la propria situazione al Fisco e tentare una rateazione per chiudere, inevitabilmente chiedendo uno sforzo finanziario ai suoi soci (che mi rendo conto non siano tenuti a farlo).
Altrimenti può chiudere ugualmente la società e chiedere la cancellazione anche esponendo il debito nel bilancio finale di liquidazione ma questa strada comporterà sicuramente conseguenze fiscali spiacevoli e non escludo accertamenti di carattere generale, dato che l'Erario cercherà di dimostrare la responsabilità del liquidatore o dei soci nell'aver trascurato il debito erariale. 
Non vedo alternative.

----------

